# Please Help Me Welcome New Nodak Outdoors Members



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to welcome the newest members to Nodak Outdoors.

Please help me welcome them gang.

:beer:

G7
Cedar Creek
FLOYD
ND Decoy
BRYAN_REMER
fredjones
AceMallard
pcgoosehunter
marc


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Welcome to all!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Welcome!! New members have to buy the first 8 rounds of beer! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes welcome! And feel free to pitch in, don't be shy.

PC, is that two rounds for us and six for you? :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Chris, it amazing to watch this site grow so quickly. A gentleman told me that one of his topics on another site got the same number of views in 30 days as he did here in 3 days. Success speakes for it's self. DM


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

8 rounds for everyone!!! But for those that can't make it to the 8th round uke: I will be more than happy to pick up their slack! :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Welcome. This is a great place to meet guys with similar interests. I have made many new hunting friends through this site.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~PorkChop~ I like your style.......Rounds from the new guys!!! :beer: 
I got to hunt with ACEMALLARD last weekend, fortunate for him, he was in another field in the morning and met up with us later in the evening. Fun hunting with you even though we got shat on by about 2,000 snows!

Mav....


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

You guys will have to wait til after Christmas for the round from me. My home brewed beer won't be ready til then. Hopefully it won't make anyone uke: I guess it would be even better if it did. :lol:

This is a great site, and I have learned alot since coming here.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I'd love to buy the beer if I can talk about hunt'n


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard guys


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

:welcome:

a wise man once said:

"this place is blowin up like nitro!"


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

1800 registered as of today! The beer is on porkchop.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bottoms Up!!!! I'll get the ninth round! :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Everyone meet at my place for a beer and Bar-be-que! My address is in the phone book with the number too. Until you get here, I'll be out back having a beer and deer steak!

:beer:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh boy,
Rounds on the new guys, I am all for that.
Make mine an amber bock.

Seriously though, welcome to all of you.
Don't be afraid to speak your mind on the topics that pop up. We are all in this together but if we all agreed on everything there would be nothing to discuss.

cootkiller


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Welcome aboard! Great group of people on this website!


----------

